# Table not recognizing a figure



## kuhbanjm (Jan 7, 2011)

I inserted several jpeg's into a word document and the table of contents is recognizing 2 of the figures but not the first one. I tried to delete the figure and re-insert it, I've deleted the caption and and re-inserted, I've tried to use the format painter for the figures and for the caption and none of it hs worked. 

FYI I have Microsoft Office Professional Plus 2010 and I am tracking the changes in my document. I'm not sure if any of that matters but too much information never hurts.


----------



## macropod (Apr 11, 2008)

Hi kuhbanjm,

I'm assuming you want the captions to appear in the TOC, not the images themselves. What paragraph Styles are applied to the captions that do appear, compared to the one that doesn't?


----------



## kuhbanjm (Jan 7, 2011)

It does not indicate any type of paragraph style for any of the captions. Also, should the format painter copy the paragraph style as well?


----------



## macropod (Apr 11, 2008)

Hi kuhbanjm,

Every paragraph in a Word document has a paragraph Style.

How did you insert the captions?

The format painter would only replicate the Style if you copied the end-of-paragraph marker as well.


----------



## kuhbanjm (Jan 7, 2011)

The figures themselves are "normal" paragraph style but there is not style indicated when I highlight the caption. The caption was inserted by right-clicking on the image and going to "insert caption." That is what I have done for all the other images in my document and the caption has worked and it shows up in the T.O.C. For some reason it is just this one caption that doesn't want to cooperate.


----------



## macropod (Apr 11, 2008)

Hi kuhbanjm,

I'd suggest re-checking the errant caption and making sure it's paragraph still has the Caption Style applied.


----------



## kuhbanjm (Jan 7, 2011)

I tried to apply caption and it didn't work. I right clicked on the captions that were showing up, went to styles, and it does not indicate a style for the caption. Is there any other way to find out what the style is because right now it is indicating there is no style.

Any other ideas of what could be wrong?

I am also tracking changes. Every time I have done something to the figure I have always accepted changes. Not sure if that matters or not.


----------



## macropod (Apr 11, 2008)

On my system, if the cursor is in a Caption-styled paragraph, choosing Home|Change Styles and scrolling down reveals a highlighted Caption entry. Whether this works for you might depend on how you've configured Word's Style display.

If you add the 'Style' box to your QAT, that will simplify both identifying and changing the Style applied to a particular range. With your errant caption paragraph, for example, you could simply type 'Caption' into the Style box and have the Caption Style applied.


----------

